# OOHHH! how the mighty 361 hath 'fallen!



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

let me start by given you a little backround. the 361 is the most overhyped saw ever and you can call me a mythbuster.

here is the perp. a like new redmax 621 i purchased off ebay for $200. many said a $200 pro saw from ebay was not worth having and made fun of me for trying. again another myth to test.


without further delay let me introduce the " Da' Crimson Killa' "!


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

next we have the victum. one said 361 to be the be all end all of 60CC saws.
saws is nice and new but not TOO new.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

up next is the dirty deed that was done dirt cheap.



LMFAO!



both saws tuned with a tach and wearing out of the box brand new LGX chain! the stihl carries a 18" rollmatic bar. the redmax is spoting a brand new 20" GB Ti Husky branded bar that was on special from Amick's.


let the killing begin!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

Wanna run em against my $200 262XP? Too bad you are too far away for a good test. This summer I will be running against my buddy's 962 Oleo-Mac/Efco which is a well priced saw in the 60cc range.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

or my 361? 

Muffler mod the 361... screw it, run against my new 056M2 


"mythbuster"? na, can we call you something else


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> let me start by given you a little backround. the 361 is the most overhyped saw ever and you can call me a mythbuster.
> 
> here is the perp. a like new redmax 621 i purchased off ebay for $200. many said a $200 pro saw from ebay was not worth having and made fun of me for trying. again another myth to test.
> 
> ...



Good April Fool joke lol but i dont think anyone is going to fall for it


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> up next is the dirty deed that was done dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant wait to see this video, I have waiting for the updated version to 455vs346XP for months. Dont rock the saws so much this time


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well as we await the rest of the story lets turn to our sponcers, we'll be right back!!


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

the 621 absolutly destroyed the 361 by a full second in this 8 second wood.























there you have it ladies and germs. your mighty 361 has been exposed for what it really is.

 



sorry it had to be me to bust the 361 bubble!





videos to follow but it started raining.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> I cant wait to see this video, I have waiting for the updated version to 455vs346XP for months. Dont rock the saws so much this time




NO, i was not rocking the saws this time.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Good April Fool joke lol but i dont think anyone is going to fall for it




believe what you want the 361 just got B!och slapped.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> the 621 absolutly destroyed the 361 by a full second in this 8 second wood.
> 
> there you have it ladies and germs. your mighty 361 has been exposed for what it really is.
> .



operator error


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

If thats what you consider indisputable proof, you should be a politician:monkey:


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> operator error




maybe, but is an error that is repeatable over and over and over and over, you get the idea.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> operator error



+1


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> If thats what you consider indisputable proof, you should be a politician:monkey:





you will get you proof sweetpea.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

My *WildThingy* will kick both there butts!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> the 621 absolutly destroyed the 361 by a full second in this 8 second wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I smell a Troll here, even at my very long distance.........:censored:


You even smell like Sappy, for some reason...........:monkey: :monkey:


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I smell a Troll here, even at my very long distance.........:censored:





Yup......*And Troll knows a Troll when he see's one!!!!!!*


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> My *WildThingy* will kick both there butts!!!!!!



I'm starting to feel the need to file some chain and fire up the 350!


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

I can make my MS260 cut faster than my 084 if I really wanna.......b

:monkey:










:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Yup......*And Troll knows a Troll when he see's one!!!!!!*


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

Erick said:


> I can make my MS260 cut faster than my 084 if I really wanna.......b
> 
> :monkey:
> 
> ...





i was not trying to make one saw cut faster than the other my freind. i was trying to cut as fast as possible with both saws.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Its not usually a good sign when the dont advertise the power figures on their own website!
:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> believe what you want the 361 just got B!och slapped.



Welp Wanab you should get an award of somekind. With the purchase of that Redmax saw you increased their market share by .00001%. Thanks to you they now have 00001.001 % of the total market. You make that outfit send you a hat or a ink pen with that extra market share you gave them,hehe


----------



## djauto (Apr 1, 2008)

*I smell an April Fool*

Do you always run your saws with the chain as loose as the Redmax chain?

Try it again with the Redmax adjusted so tight it takes 5 seconds to get the saw up to speed like you have the 361 adjusted in the photo. And run the 361 with a properly adjusted chain (I would say like the Redmax in the photo but thats just not safe to run that loose).

I do enjoy your sense of humor though as you are pretty funny.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp Wanab you should get an award of somekind. With the purchase of that Redmax saw you increased their market share by .00001%. Thanks to you they now have 00001.001 % of the total market. You make that outfit send you a hat or a ink pen with that extra market share you gave them,hehe



its not about maket share and margins to me my freind. its a blind fanboyism and truth.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder how close the nearest dealer is? and how much spares they carry?
Maybe its so good it will never need spares LOL


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

djauto said:


> I do enjoy your sense of humor though as you are pretty funny.




i think its very funny. i dont think many 361 owners will think it too funny when they find its not a joke. the only joke here is the stock performance of the 361 @ $600.


LoL!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Its not usually a good sign when the dont advertise the power figures on their own website!
> :monkey:



That would be Echo - if memory serves, the rating on the Redmax 621 is 3.0kW/4.1hp - more like the 341/2159/359 than like the 361.......


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I wonder how close the nearest dealer is? and how much spares they carry?
> Maybe its so good it will never need spares LOL



the dealer is 2 miles from my house and i dont care about spares because i have other saws.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> its not about maket share and margins to me my freind. its a blind fanboyism and truth.




Well ok, in that case tellem to send me that ink pen, I don't wear hats, bad for the doo,LOL


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry but I will keep my 361 thanks!!! Say or think what you want about your redmax but it is not going to change the famous tune the Stihl ms361 sings!!!


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That would be Echo - if memory serves, the rating on the Redmax 621 is 3.0kW - more like the 341/2159/359 than like the 361.......




yes, i told you before the power was rumored to be 4.5HP-4.8HP.


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey wanab, did you ever actually cut all the way through a log in this test or did you just guestimate with your level eye as to where to stop timing it in the middle of the log.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

Can you post a video.......Please leave the voice out of it..... 




For all I can tell the 361 did all the cutting and the red max watched......


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Yup......*And Troll knows a Troll when he see's one!!!!!!*




*Sure enough! *  


The sooner this tread is closed - the better - it is just :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Can you post a video.......Please leave the voice out of it.....



10-4!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That would be Echo - if memory serves, the rating on the Redmax 621 is 3.0kW - more like the 341/2159/359 than like the 361.......



Well i just visited the Redmax site and there was no info!
3.0KW is only 4.08HP 
I wonder if it will still be running in 2000 hours time like the 361


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Can you post a video.......Please leave the voice out of it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

The voice was the best part!


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> 10-4!





Brand new sealed bag chains...........put fresh chain on each saw in the video.....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> yes, i told you before the power was rumored to be 4.5HP-4.8HP.



Not at all - but maybe if it is woods modded by someone that knows what to do.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> the dealer is 2 miles from my house and i don't care about spares because i have other saws.



Saw dealer not the other type of dealer you are obviously visiting! lol


----------



## teacherman (Apr 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp Wanab you should get an award of somekind. With the purchase of that Redmax saw you increased their market share by .00001%. Thanks to you they now have 00001.001 % of the total market. You make that outfit send you a hat or a ink pen with that extra market share you gave them,hehe



opcorn: opcorn: 

Ptyowwww! (sound of ricochet)


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Brand new sealed bag chains...........put fresh chain on each saw in the video.....




both saws have brand new chain that has only made 4 or 5 cuts.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Well i just visited the Redmax site and there was no info!
> 3.0KW is only 4.08HP ....



Yes!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

Didnt someone say that turd saw came with .325 somewhere?


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey look it's working he's getting some attention. 

. . . . . . . . l
. . . . . . . . l
. . . . . . . . l
. . . . . . . . l
. . . . . . . .\/


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

Erick said:


> Hey look it's working he's getting some attention.
> 
> . . . . . . . . l
> . . . . . . . . l
> ...



LMAO!

i get plenty of that without needing to try for more.


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 1, 2008)

That redmax ain't worth the gas to put in that saw. Lay off the drugs if you can't handle it!!


----------



## Vermonster (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> 10-4!



Please be sure to include your nasally, whiny voice in the video.

U R A DUMBASS, but you provide plenty of comic relief. Thanks.


----------



## brncreeper (Apr 1, 2008)

27 members viewing this tread.opcorn:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 1, 2008)

Well Wanab, 
I for one am very happy that you are pleased with your new saw and I hope that it works out well for you. I am sure however that no matter how good it proves itself to be, it will never cure cancer and therefore CANNOT EVER unseat the mighty 361.
Nice saw tho' .......Mike


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Now, you want to try you luck against a properly tuned 361, with a good chain? 

I could give a chit less if the redwhat beats it, I think more will believe the outcome if someone else runs....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

Stihl here said:


> That redmax ain't worth the gas to put in that saw. Lay off the drugs if you can't handle it!!



It is not a bad saw, just not what he pretends it is..........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> It is not a bad saw, just not what he pretends it is..........:greenchainsaw:



I have cut with a 621 and I will say its a nice saw.


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

Wanab, you might want to ask Gee Vee if you can barrow his sig line for a while.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I have cut with a 621 and I will say its a nice saw.



Will it keep up with a MS361 or a 357XP?


----------



## Mr. (Apr 1, 2008)

Redmax makes a good saw, but that saw sells for around $600 here.

Maybe they are cheaper elsewhere.

Fred


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Will it keep up with a MS361 or a 357XP?



I would say it is pretty darn close. But I havn't had all three around me at a time. HMMMMM This gives me a new reason to buy another saw.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Just a thought Wanab whos 361 is that?
Have you had a 361 all along and just been yanking our chains!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I have cut with a 621 and I will say its a nice saw.



Several have said that - I never said it isn't, but it is a somewhat dated design.........


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh come on Saw Troll so is the human reproductive system but that doesn't mean its not fun to use !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 1, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> Oh come on Saw Troll so is the human reproductive system but that doesn't mean its not fun to use !!!!!!!!!!!!



thats awesome!!!


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 1, 2008)

*hahahahahaha*

trash can= redthinggy
inahilated 18" red oak log=361 

This thread is just pure BS and needs deleted. Wanab, come back when you spend some time in the woods actually running the saws. I guarantee it that you wouldn't last a day loggin'.:censored:


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> trash can= redthinggy
> inahilated 18" red oak log=361
> 
> This thread is just pure BS and needs deleted. Wanab, come back when you spend some time in the woods actually running the saws. I guarantee it that you wouldn't last a day loggin'.:censored:





your right im no logger and dont want to be. that does not change the fact the 621 outcuts the 361.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Now, you want to try you luck against a properly tuned 361, with a good chain?
> 
> I could give a chit less if the redwhat beats it, I think more will believe the outcome if someone else runs....



Offer #2.........


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Offer #2.........



Attention Wannab.......

I believe you are being called on the carpet by a fellow North Carolinian who would like to whop that Red Man for ya.




See post #57


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Offer #2.........





ya that sounds good.


but only if you bring the 026 to run against my 346xpNE.


----------



## Big Neb (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Wanab has been licking those tree frogs again...

It really messes with your vision and sense of time.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 1, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> Oh come on Saw Troll so is the human reproductive system but that doesn't mean its not fun to use !!!!!!!!!!!!




   

Thats got to be by far the best come back of 2008,LOLOL

Sawtroll ya gotta admit that was a good one,


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Offer #2.........



Gesh 2k if he takes you up on that offer. You will have to put it off a year just so you can learn how to run a chainsaw.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats got to be by far the best come back of 2008,LOLOL
> 
> Sawtroll ya gotta admit that was a good one,



Yes I repped the man for that.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> let me start by given you a little backround. the 361 is the most overhyped saw ever and you can call me a mythbuster.
> 
> here is the perp. a like new redmax 621 i purchased off ebay for $200. many said a $200 pro saw from ebay was not worth having and made fun of me for trying. again another myth to test.
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking saw!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't stock 'em, cause I don't think anyone would buy 'em, but the 621 is a runner. It would probably surprise some of you guys.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I don't stock 'em, cause I don't think anyone would buy 'em, but the 621 is a runner. It would probably surprise some of you guys.





i think it just did!



LMAO!


----------



## lxt (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> the 621 absolutly destroyed the 361 by a full second in this 8 second wood.





Somebody painted a _Wild thing_ red & black & crazily set it on a Stihl.....yep just goes to show the Stihl has to carry the competition...Again!!


LXT.........


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> i think it just did!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!




I could set my Wild thingy on top a NE346xp and that would prove it can out cut it......WOW


----------



## oldbigred (Apr 1, 2008)

Wanab, I worship u man. Look at all the stihl-heads freak when someone states there's a saw out there thats as good as the ms361. To all the stihl guys who are bashing the redmax: how many of you have actually run one (a redmax), not just looked at the manufacturer or the specs and judged it from there? I have run neither (im partial to old magnesium saws), but I just think some ppl should think before they insult a saw they've never run.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I don't stock 'em, cause I don't think anyone would buy 'em, but the 621 is a runner. It would probably surprise some of you guys.



I really think it would suprise everyone that hasn't ran it. I keep saying its a real good saw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya that sounds good.
> 
> 
> but only if you bring the 026 to run against my 346xpNE.



Deal then, the 361 I will be using is a muffler modded stocker but I have a line on stock muffler as of now. I will have to set the date when it arrives, that 621 will quiver with the sound of a Lakerized 361..........besides a few will call foul cause it ain't stock. Unless you want to open the 621 muffler.......

Do you really want to run the 026? Did you decide against betting $$$?


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2008)

oldbigred said:


> Wanab, I worship u man. Look at all the stihl-heads freak when someone states there's a saw out there thats as good as the ms361. To all the stihl guys who are bashing the redmax: how many of you have actually run one (a redmax), not just looked at the manufacturer or the specs and judged it from there? I have run neither (im partial to old magnesium saws), but I just think some ppl should think before they insult a saw they've never run.



The Redmax may be an AWSOME saw, I don't know. But with the track record of the OP, we have no choice but to be skeptical.

Honestly, I don't care, I'd love to see something new come in and knock them around. It just means the next model will be even stronger when we get it!

OK, my fun meter is pegged for the day, I go before this gets ugly, as it will.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> that 621 will quiver with the sound of a Lakerized 361..........besides a few will call foul cause it ain't stock. Unless you want to open the 621 muffler.......
> 
> Do you really want to run the 026? Did you decide against betting $$$?




ya,man

i would never want to try and take down a "Lakerized 361". bad carma there man.


ya, i dont want to play for money, but let me have a shot at it, like i said my 346 is running pretty good.



just trying to keep it freindly among freinds.


----------



## Erick (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, i dont want to play for money, .....



Boy if I had a stock saw that just whooped a certain other stock saw by a full second, and someone offered to race me stock for stock...... I'd wana make a dollar on it and shut'em up to boot. Hummmmm  


Now where's that vidya??


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

Erick said:


> Now where's that vidya??




LoL!

i went out and started cutting cookies and turns out the mem card in the camera is jacked. i will get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## Saucydog (Apr 1, 2008)

Good thread.....amazing how fast some folk'll get their panties all wadded-up! I'm looking forward to a fair test of both saws on video.


----------



## procutter (Apr 1, 2008)

Check out youtube 5000 redmax where it beats a 361 stihl.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The sooner this tread is closed - the better - it is just :spam: :spam: :spam:




CENSORSHIP I tell ya.... Let the man speak..

Now which one is choked down more ! Muffler mod both of them and repeat the test, and make it one that really shows the toughness of the saw and the chosen chain. 

Railroad ties at 15 paces! 10 cookies, all down cuts then bore straight down and leave the saw standing upright in the cut in the O.F.F. position. Last one to stop vibrating wins.

Ian


----------



## RDT (Apr 1, 2008)

This video ?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=5000+redmax&search_type=


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 1, 2008)

I admit to not reading past the first page. The MS361 is dead solid reliable in daily usage. If the Redmax was you would see more of them.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 1, 2008)

Big Neb said:


> It really messes with your vision and sense of time.




And you know this how? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Erick said:


> Boy if I had a stock saw that just whooped a certain other stock saw by a full second, and someone offered to race me stock for stock...... I'd wana make a dollar on it and shut'em up to boot. Hummmmm
> 
> 
> Now where's that vidya??



I was wanting to run his 346 for $$$$, not the 361 vs. 621. For all I know the 621 is faster but we will see......Either outcome it won't turn people off from the 361, it's Stihl a winner.


----------



## Simonizer (Apr 1, 2008)

The RedMax 621 is really close to the MS361 in cutting speed. It falls short however, in every other conceivable catagory. Anti-vibe is not even in the same ball-park. Quality of materials is way below the Stihls standards. Ergonomics are way behind the Stihl. The best way I can make a decent analogy of this speed thing is as follows. A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. Which would you rather own. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

Simonizer said:


> The RedMax 621 is really close to the MS361 in cutting speed. It falls short however, in every other conceivable catagory. Anti-vibe is not even in the same ball-park. Quality of materials is way below the Stihls standards. Ergonomics are way behind the Stihl. The best way I can make a decent analogy of this speed thing is as follows. A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. Which would you rather own. Cheers, Simon.



Thank you Simon............ 




This is going to leave a mark....


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 1, 2008)

Simonizer said:


> The RedMax 621 is really close to the MS361 in cutting speed. It falls short however, in every other conceivable catagory. Anti-vibe is not even in the same ball-park. Quality of materials is way below the Stihls standards. Ergonomics are way behind the Stihl. The best way I can make a decent analogy of this speed thing is as follows. A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. Which would you rather own. Cheers, Simon.



Good comparison  

I had never ran a Whatya-Callit something something 621 , but have ran a 575XP in the same wood as a 361 , and was not impressed with the 575 . 

Simon, to me it feels like the 575 could use a little more timming advance, have you ever played with one?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Simonizer said:


> A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. *Which would you rather own*. Cheers, Simon.



Is the Pinto mint?


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 1, 2008)

*361*



wanab said:


> your right im no logger and dont want to be. that does not change the fact the 621 outcuts the 361.



I think the mighty 361 hath fallen on your head................. :censored: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 1, 2008)

*nice*



Simonizer said:


> The RedMax 621 is really close to the MS361 in cutting speed. It falls short however, in every other conceivable catagory. Anti-vibe is not even in the same ball-park. Quality of materials is way below the Stihls standards. Ergonomics are way behind the Stihl. The best way I can make a decent analogy of this speed thing is as follows. A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. Which would you rather own. Cheers, Simon.



Nice post simon!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> your right im no logger and dont want to be. that does not change the fact the 621 outcuts the 361.



and a top fuel dragster is faster and quicker than my Z28 Camaro....but the top fuel only stays together for a 1/4 mile!!

d*mn...Simon beat me to the dragster analogy and i never even seen it!!


----------



## Simonizer (Apr 1, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Good comparison
> 
> I had never ran a Whatya-Callit something something 621 , but have ran a 575XP in the same wood as a 361 , and was not impressed with the 575 .
> 
> Simon, to me it feels like the 575 could use a little more timming advance, have you ever played with one?


The 575 needs to be advanced about 100 feet, (across our parking lot to where the dumpster is). Sorry, can't stand the POS. Strat engines are what they are. I really don't mean to offend anyone, but they would fall under the "Special Olympics" category in the world of chainsaw performance. Having said that, I don't mean to imply anything negative about mentally or physically challenged people, I could have an accident tomorrow and be in a wheelchair. I am simply stating the fact that a strat engine is inherently at a disadvantage. I don't mean this analogy to be in bad taste.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

Simonizer said:


> The 575 needs to be advanced about 100 feet, (across our parking lot to where the dumpster is). Sorry, can't stand the POS. Strat engines are what they are. I really don't mean to offend anyone, but they would fall under the "Special Olympics" category in the world of chainsaw performance.








Now that is really going to leave a mark!!!!....


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Is the Pinto mint?



Oranges and cream I think.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Brahahahahahahaha*



PlantBiologist said:


> Oranges and cream I think.



You must be a Pinto guy?, you like the "Pinto" brand of saws anyway.....


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

Boys, I am going to admit, things are going to get weird tonight.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Boys, I am going to admit, things are going to get weird tonight.



A plant guy on a Chainsaw site? Weird? No way!


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You must be a Pinto guy?, you like the "Pinto" brand of saws anyway.....



No, JReds are the Porsche of chainsaws. Revved up on the inside and oh so sexy on the outside. Great for picking up chicks too. 

Stihl are the Pintos, mostly ugly but every once in a while you will get a "sleeper".


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A plant guy on a Chainsaw site? Weird? No way!



And a tree hugger too! 

Not that much more weird than a Redmax stomping a Stihl thread though.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> No, JReds are the Porsche of chainsaws. Revved up on the inside and oh so sexy on the outside. Great for picking up chicks too.
> 
> Stihl are the Pintos, mostly ugly but every once in a while you will get a "sleeper".




You must have fallen on your head while not posting on AS.........


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> You must have fallen on your head while not posting on AS.........



Among other things.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> No, JReds are the Porsche of chainsaws. Revved up on the inside and oh so sexy on the outside. Great for picking up chicks too.
> 
> Stihl are the Pintos, mostly ugly but every once in a while you will get a "sleeper".



Do the girls/things you go out with have a Venus fly trap as a face? Were you the guy in "Little Shop of Horrors"?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> And a tree hugger too!
> 
> Not that much more weird than a Redmax stomping a Stihl thread though.



A tree hugger that studies plants? On a saw site?




I may sit this one out..............


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Do the girls/things you go out with have a Venus fly trap as a face? Were you the guy in "Little Shop of Horrors"?



Never seen the movie but I can tell you that the Venus fly trap utilizes turgor pressure to close.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Boys, I am going to admit, things are going to get weird tonight.



Going to? Yeah, ok my crack monkey!!!:monkey:


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> A tree hugger that studies plants? On a saw site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on, chain yourself up. LOL!! Not that crazy, more of a conservationist. Without a healthy forest regeneration plan in place we will run out of trees.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Going to? Yeah, ok my crack monkey!!!:monkey:



Sawin' I am stealing your quote, Pay no mind to me, I am obviously drunk.


----------



## Simonizer (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Never seen the movie but I can tell you that the Venus fly trap utilizes turgor pressure to close.


Us engineers call that osmotic pressure.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Sawin' I am stealing your quote, Pay no mind to me, I am obviously drunk.



na, ur just upset because it was another red saw that took down the mighty 361.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> na, ur just upset because it was another red saw that took down the mighty 361.



Nah, I am sure the original 621 could do a better job.


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Nah, I am sure the original 621 could do a better job.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

*This might explain.*



wanab said:


> na, ur just upset because it was another red saw that took down the mighty 361.






http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65767


----------



## wanab (Apr 1, 2008)

taters rule!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 1, 2008)

The MS361 can only fall in the eyes of those who have placed it on a pedestal.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> The MS361 can only fall in the eyes of those who have placed it on a pedestal.



Aristotle is that you?

Couldn't be more right. You need to value it highly for it to fail. Right on Spike.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> The MS361 can only fall in the eyes of those who have placed it on a pedestal.




So Spike of the brands that you sell which brand is the best??? 1 brand only..





..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya,man
> 
> i would never want to try and take down a "Lakerized 361". bad carma there man.
> 
> ...




:monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Never seen the movie but I can tell you that the Venus fly trap utilizes turgor pressure to close.



When I was younger.. I used the same technique... often:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Sawin' I am stealing your quote, Pay no mind to me, I am obviously drunk.



I could go some of that home brew of yours right now. Tonight I cracked open a bottle of wine I got from my Exmark rep. Something called 3 blind moose. Best red you can get for $7, but it doesn't cut wood like my other reds.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I could go some of that home brew of yours right now. Tonight I cracked open a bottle of wine I got from my Exmark rep. Something called 3 blind moose. Best red you can get for $7, but it doesn't cut wood like my other reds.



I have some Allagash that I am going to send to you that will astound you. I carbonated the porter and it is 10 times better, I will send you some of that as well.

Not much of a wine drinker, but that is good wine.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously the only thing that makes that saw look decent is the bar.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have some Allagash that I am going to send to you that will astound you. I carbonated the porter and it is 10 times better, I will send you some of that as well.
> 
> Not much of a wine drinker, but that is good wine.



Congrats on the tater story........I tried to read it but my eye's crossed.

 Plant guy


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 1, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> Oh come on Saw Troll so is the human reproductive system but that doesn't mean its not fun to use !!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah - now I understand the reference to "8 second wood".


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I smell a Troll here, even at my very long distance.........:censored:
> 
> 
> You even smell like Sappy, for some reason...........:monkey: :monkey:




LOLOLOL!!!!! yer right Niko!!!!! He's as full of $H!T As A Christmas Turkey!!!!! 

And the Teacher has lost it and is totally off his rocker!!! LOLOL!!!



PlantBiologist said:


> No, JReds are the Porsche of chainsaws. Revved up on the inside and oh so sexy on the outside. Great for picking up chicks too.
> 
> 
> Stihl are the Pintos, mostly ugly but every once in a while you will get a "sleeper".



LOLOL Good one Ultra !!!!! I think either the doctor dropped him on his head or he got thrown out with the bathwater one time to many and landed on his head!!!!!!!



04ultra said:


> You must have fallen on your head while not posting on AS.........


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

So my students planted some plants for an experiment, and I planted some along with them as a backup in case some didn't live. I was watering the plants while a group was watering theirs and mine were stellar while their's were almost dead. They asked what I did, and explained a little extra plant love goes a long way. The look in their eyes was priceless.

Love your plant, not your wife.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Love your plant, not your wife.



She will be looking for bigger weeds.........time to cut the grass..........


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> She will be looking for bigger weeds.........time to cut the grass..........



No weeds here, one of the advantages of being a plant geek. Put on a lab coat and you have to beat away the women. LOL!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> No weeds here, one of the advantages of being a plant geek. Put on a lab coat and you have to beat away the women. LOL!!!



 

You are not supposed to smoke the plants..........:smoking:


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You are not supposed to smoke the plants..........:smoking:



You know, hops and cannibus are in the same family of plants. Coincidence, I don't think so.

Hops are good, hops are great!
Hops make me happy, hops make me drunk!
Hops are going tom make me sleep past 8!


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

Humor is the only test of gravity, and gravity of humor; for a subject which will not bear raillery is suspicious, and a jest which will not bear serious examination is false wit.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lay off the bong!
:smoking: :smoking: :smoking: :smoking: :smoking:


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Lay off the bong!
> :smoking: :smoking: :smoking: :smoking: :smoking:



Have for 7 years! Only hitting the hops and nicotiana tobaccum now and then.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 1, 2008)

spike60 said:


> I don't stock 'em, cause I don't think anyone would buy 'em, but the 621 is a runner. It would probably surprise some of you guys.


I thought for a while everyone had one or ran one the way they were putting it down. I cant say one way or the other since i have never run one. Glad you're happ with your new saw wannab.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> I thought for a while everyone had one or ran one the way they were putting it down. I cant say one way or the other since i have never run one. Glad you're happ with your new saw wannab.



Now that is too reasonable. Where is your brand loyalty? I can't say one way or the other either, but it isn't a JRed so it has to be crap right? LOL! I am sure, dollar for dollar, it will cut just as well as any other 60cc saw out there. The original 621 holds a special place in my heart so Redmax will have to change the number to get my approval. Why not 620 or 622?

Good post Ole Farmerbuck.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 1, 2008)

Simonizer said:


> The RedMax 621 is really close to the MS361 in cutting speed. It falls short however, in every other conceivable catagory. Anti-vibe is not even in the same ball-park. Quality of materials is way below the Stihls standards. Ergonomics are way behind the Stihl. The best way I can make a decent analogy of this speed thing is as follows. A 1978 Ford Pinto on Nitrous runs 11.4 @ 124.00 in the quarter mile, as does a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo. Which would you rather own. Cheers, Simon.


The pinto. Couldnt afford ins on the Porsche!!


----------



## randy finch (Apr 2, 2008)

*Mighty 361 Hath Fallen*

Nice Looking Saws,is That 621 A Redmax Saw? And What Are The Specs.? I Have A 361 New And Red&black Are My Favorite Colors.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Hmmm*

This is super funny, prolly the funniest thread I've ever seen, lmao... hehehehehee. Wanab, you gotta have the biggest set of kahungas I've seen to just come out with all that and bashing the 361. Good thing your not around those guys, I've seen people get hung that way. heheheheheheheh

On a side note, doesn't that danged thing look exactly like a Husky? I'd swear it was a husky or a Jred by looks. I've never run a redmax, but, it's possible it runs faster than the 361. Depending on sprocket, rpms, chain etc... Will it last for 10 yrs?? We don't know. Is it built better? We don't know that either, I'd say I doubt it, looks like alot of plastic on it I think... 

opcorn:

The other thing I'm wondering is what's the point in this thread? Maybe the redmax is faster, maybe not. Wouldn't it be better to say they are both good saws?? I'm thinking this is just an argument... Worthless one at that IMO... Opinions are like asses, everybody has one...


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure that the 361 will last 10 years,,,when did they come out?

I sold 028 Supers in the very early 80's that are Stihl running strong,,,,and the 361 feels twice the saw?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have several customers with at least 2000 HARD hours on the 361 now.. and they are still real strong... beat to all heck, but strong..


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 2, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> This is super funny, prolly the funniest thread I've ever seen, lmao... hehehehehee. Wanab, you gotta have the biggest set of kahungas I've seen to just come out with all that and bashing the 361. Good thing your not around those guys, I've seen people get hung that way. heheheheheheheh
> 
> On a side note, doesn't that danged thing look exactly like a Husky? I'd swear it was a husky or a Jred by looks. I've never run a redmax, but, it's possible it runs faster than the 361. Depending on sprocket, rpms, chain etc... Will it last for 10 yrs?? We don't know. Is it built better? We don't know that either, I'd say I doubt it, looks like alot of plastic on it I think...
> 
> ...



Well said!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2008)

rms61moparman said:


> Oh come on Saw Troll so is the human reproductive system but that doesn't mean its not fun to use !!!!!!!!!!!!





THALL10326 said:


> Thats got to be by far the best come back of 2008,LOLOL
> 
> SawTroll ya gotta admit that was a good one,



Sure it was a good one!!!!!




...but not really relevant.....



  to both of you!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Nah, I am sure the original 621 could do a better job.



The Jonsereds Raket 621 that is - it was the MS361 of the 1970s......


----------



## stihl025 (Apr 2, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Opinions are like asses, everybody has one...



And they usually all stink...


----------



## ents (Apr 2, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Now, you want to try you luck against a properly tuned 361, with a good chain?
> 
> ...



I can referee. Where is western/eastern N.C. anyway??


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 2, 2008)

ents said:


> I can referee. Where is western/eastern N.C. anyway??



Scotland county aka Laurinburg. I need to make sure wanabe isn't to far away, I'm not going halfway across NC to smoke a 621.:greenchainsaw: 

Where ya at wanabe?


----------



## spacemule (Apr 2, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> The other thing I'm wondering is what's the point in this thread? Maybe the redmax is faster, maybe not. Wouldn't it be better to say they are both good saws?? I'm thinking this is just an argument... Worthless one at that IMO...



Remember wannabe, on here the argument is only good if it's pro Stihl. If you have something that's better than Stihl, then whatever it's better at is petty and stupid, unless it's Stihl that's better.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 2, 2008)

Redmax makes some good saws...well they did until husky bought them out......


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 2, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> Redmax makes some good saws...well they did until husky bought them out......



Ouch, that had to hurt


----------



## wanab (Apr 2, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Scotland county aka Laurinburg. I need to make sure wanabe isn't to far away, I'm not going halfway across NC to smoke a 621.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Laurinburg+NC/Benson+NC/

that will get you close.


----------



## ents (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm, A bit far, about 3 hrs. out. I'm about 50 min. north of W.S. May be worth the trip tho.


----------



## wanab (Apr 2, 2008)

ents said:


> Hmmm, A bit far, about 3 hrs. out. I'm about 50 min. north of W.S. May be worth the trip tho.




NA, i can get to the other side of martinsville in 3 hours. gonna need somebody to take the videos.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 2, 2008)

wanab said:


> NA, i can get to the other side of martinsville in 3 hours. gonna need somebody to take the videos.



Here's another condition you all should have. The loser has to get a burger king crown, put it on his head, do the Macarena dance, and sing "I'm a dingleberry." This will be done on video and posted on Asite.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Here's another condition you all should have. The loser has to get a burger king crown, put it on his head, do the Macarena dance, and sing "I'm a dingleberry." This will be done on video and posted on Asite.



LOL!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wanab is goin' down...


----------



## ents (Apr 2, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Here's another condition you all should have. The loser has to get a burger king crown, put it on his head, do the Macarena dance, and sing "I'm a dingleberry." This will be done on video and posted on Asite.



That does it. I'll be there to take those pictures.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 2, 2008)

ents said:


> That does it. I'll be there to take those pictures.



The first ever AS NC/SC GTG????:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Race*

If ya'll could have it the weekend of the lowes race that'd be good... heheheheheheheee

I'll prolly bring a couple saws or 12 for runnin' also...

 eh?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Here's another condition you all should have. The loser has to get a burger king crown, put it on his head, do the Macarena dance, and sing "I'm a dingleberry." This will be done on video and posted on Asite.



Lets leave your fantasies out of this video, k?


----------



## nikocker (Apr 3, 2008)

*Sure!*



Freakingstang said:


> Redmax makes some good saws...well they did until husky bought them out......



Now they can finally make GREAT SAWS!!!!    

Al


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Lets leave your fantasies out of this video, k?


You got better ones?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 3, 2008)

ents said:


> Hmmm, A bit far, about 3 hrs. out. I'm about 50 min. north of W.S. May be worth the trip tho.



W.S..... as in Winston-Salem? 50 minutes north of W-S is not in NC!! LOL. I can be in VA 40 minutes north of W-S! Where are you?


----------



## litefoot (Apr 3, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> If ya'll could have it the weekend of the lowes race that'd be good... heheheheheheheee
> 
> I'll prolly bring a couple saws or 12 for runnin' also...
> 
> eh?



Nah, Cisco. Leave your saws at home and just bring your wife to present the trophy to the winner. I think we'd rather see that.


----------



## ents (Apr 3, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> W.S..... as in Winston-Salem? 50 minutes north of W-S is not in NC!! LOL. I can be in VA 40 minutes north of W-S! Where are you?



Ya gotta make a left at Pilot Mtn. (off of 52) and continue to 601 (Dobson) (about 20 min.).


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 3, 2008)

ents said:


> Ya gotta make a left at Pilot Mtn. (off of 52) and continue to 601 (Dobson) (about 20 min.).



OK OK.... I know that area well. I did a fair amount of work at Surry CC. I'm in W-S... not far from the mall.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Remember wannabe, on here the argument is only good if it's pro Stihl. If you have something that's better than Stihl, then whatever it's better at is petty and stupid, unless it's Stihl that's better.



That actually makes a fair amount of sense. Once everyone understands the natural and right order of things, then everything else proceeds rather smoothly from that point forward. Kind of like once the pecking order is worked out in a wolf pack.:greenchainsaw: 
:hmm3grin2orange:  :Eye:  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 3, 2008)

teacherman said:


> That actually makes a fair amount of sense. Once everyone understands the natural and right order of things, then everything else proceeds rather smoothly from that point forward. Kind of like once the pecking order is worked out in a wolf pack.:greenchainsaw:
> :hmm3grin2orange:  :Eye:  :biggrinbounce2:



Yea kind of like zombie's


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> The first ever AS NC/SC GTG????:jawdrop: :jawdrop:



You offering Brian?

If so, I'd like to get my little Scube entered in the event. SteelSpringStihl

I remain,

joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> You offering Brian?
> 
> If so, I'd like to get my little Scube entered in the event. SteelSpringStihl
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll host one. I can do food, drinks, beer, etc. I won't have any real big wood, maybe 20" max, nothing for the 125 unless you just want to run it, might scare everyone and give me a bad name though. I will have to be sure to mention it belongs to you, LOL. Some of you will have to bring a truck/trailer to take home the wood. I have a few tractors to load with. 

If anyone is real serious, we need to do it before it gets 100 degrees. Otherwise me and wanabe will have the small show down....


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sure, I'll host one. I can do food, drinks, beer, etc. I won't have any real big wood, maybe 20" max, nothing for the 125 unless you just want to run it, might scare everyone and give me a bad name though. I will have to be sure to mention it belongs to you, LOL. Some of you will have to bring a truck/trailer to take home the wood. I have a few tractors to load with.
> 
> If anyone is real serious, we need to do it before it gets 100 degrees. Otherwise me and wanabe will have the small show down....



Brian,

Well, I wasn't thinking 125 as much as bringin' a 361 and gettin' in on the racin'. Call it GTG-Pinks. We'll race for saws.

joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Brian,
> 
> Well, I wasn't thinking 125 as much as bringin' a 361 and gettin' in on the racin'. Call it GTG-Pinks. We'll race for saws.
> 
> joat



Sounds good, only if everyone brings a Stihl. I'm not taking any huskies.........

The first ever "Stihl/GTG/Pinks" by Brian and Joat..........


----------



## wanab (Apr 3, 2008)

a GTG would be great but its more than i could handle on my own. i would be more than willing to help with money or time. i was considering driving 300 miles to Snellers.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sounds good, only if everyone brings a Stihl. I'm not taking any huskies.........
> 
> [/SIZE]



I guess you gotta try and make them look good some way, huh. ;-)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I guess you gotta try and make them look good some way, huh. ;-)



You want to come on down and get you azz handed to ya? You can stop on the way and buy a saw, I know you don't have any.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You want to come on down and get you azz handed to ya? You can stop on the way and buy a saw, I know you don't have any.:hmm3grin2orange:



I charge for my appearances.


----------



## Mr. (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got a little 365 I would send for comparisons..........

Fred


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 3, 2008)

A well known builder had his hands in a few Redmax 621's and results were pretty good. Given the choice I will still take the 361!!!

But..............for $200 you did well!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mr. said:


> I've got a little 365 I would send for comparisons..........
> 
> Fred



Oh no! My 460 may give it a good run but I doubt it, LOL.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> But..............for $200 you did well!!!



+1, I agree.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I charge for my appearances.



I have a penny, if you got change........


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

Mr. said:


> I've got a little 365 I would send for comparisons..........
> 
> Fred



Cool, the only other guy on the site that likes the 365's. Glad to see you still have yours!

Now, you relize that 96.798% of the people here haven't ran one, but of that 96.798%, 97.698% read it is too fat on paper.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have a penny, if you got change........



If, by penny, you mean $10,000, then the answer is yes.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 3, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> Cool, the only other guy on the site that likes the 365's. Glad to see you still have yours!
> 
> Now, you relize that 96.798% of the people here haven't ran one, but of that 96.798%, 97.698% read it is too fat on paper.



I like the 365 in theory!! That is the saw I went looking for before I bought the 390. Nobody could get one!!! On paper, it lookes to me to be about the perfect firewood saw! Weight be damned!!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I charge for my appearances.



Figured as much. Don't forget to settle your account at the end of the month. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> A well known builder had his hands in a few Redmax 621's and results were pretty good. Given the choice I will still take the 361!!!
> 
> But..............for $200 you did well!!!



Rich,

We'll I've got that secret weapon Silvey.    

joat


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm just glad I stuck with my 'underperforming' 036's and 360's...I'd still take them over some red saw....lol


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

If anyone wants to do a GTG, let me know so I can start a new thread.....

I'm game.......


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

I just have a problem with the 200 dollar saw thing..

The 621 on sale still goes for 499+.

So what is the real point here? See what kind of saw you can buy 2nd hand for a deal? In that case my MS360 pro cost me 50 bucks and needed a 20 dollar recoil on it..........


----------



## Sprig (Apr 3, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> The voice was the best part!



Only as long as it isn't Mr. TreeFelling expert froim YTube Xpertvilageidiot.fa 's voice we'll survive. I find this whole thread hard to believe as the Stihl doesn't look broken in yet, and if thats an 8 second branch then there be branches allaround, sheesh my 270'd eat that in 5-6 

*stirr stir stir*



 All! Hope Ya'll had a great chocolate bunny day!

Serge


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> If anyone wants to do a GTG, let me know so I can start a new thread.....
> 
> I'm game.......



If no one has a 5100 that will be attending..I will send my down. BUT, someone needs to pay the shipping and must guarentee I get my saw back. I will be gone for a couple months and won't have a need for it while I am gone....


----------



## wanab (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> If anyone wants to do a GTG, let me know so I can start a new thread.....
> 
> I'm game.......





just start a thread and see if you get feedback. like i said i can donates some case beere or whatnot. hhmmm, free beer did you here that master THALL? 



if not we can stihl send a couple saws home with their tail between there' legs.


----------



## ents (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd come down. Don't have any monster saw to run (mine are all stock). Certainly be good for meet a few of ya and learn a bit. I'd kick in a few $$ to help costs if that's needed.


----------



## wanab (Apr 3, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> If no one has a 5100 that will be attending..I will send my down. BUT, someone needs to pay the shipping and must guarentee I get my saw back. I will be gone for a couple months and won't have a need for it while I am gone....




you think that 5100 can put it on my 455 rancher? you ship it to me or whoever you choose and i will pay the return.


----------



## ents (Apr 3, 2008)

wanab said:


> just start a thread and see if you get feedback. like i said i can donates some case beere or whatnot. hhmmm, free beer .....



Free beer!!! Hmmmmm, I'll have to bring a sleeping bag and crash in the burban. As long as it's not that stuff in the green bottle, you know, Rolling Rock (what a head ache) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXAGM4z6ASA


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

wanab said:


> just start a thread and see if you get feedback. like i said i can donates some case beere or whatnot. hhmmm, free beer did you here that master THALL?
> 
> 
> 
> if not we can stihl send a couple saws home with their tail between there' legs.



Wanab,

You stirred the pot. I said why don't we run the saws and let the loser leave his saw and go home without. Brian says he willing to host. What say ye? Yes or no?

You see, I think if you want to stir the pot, well then that old pots big enough for another to stir.

Yes or no,

joat


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

wanab said:


> you think that 5100 can put it on my 455 rancher? you ship it to me or whoever you choose and i will pay the return.



I've seen you run a saw. I'll ship it to someone I trust, AND knows how to handle a saw with some power.

And it isn't the 455 I am worried about. It is that three forty whatever the heck it is.....


----------



## wanab (Apr 3, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> it isn't the 455 I am worried about. It is that three forty whatever the heck it is.....






your a smart man Freak!


----------



## wanab (Apr 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Wanab,
> 
> You stirred the pot. I said why don't we run the saws and let the loser leave his saw and go home without. Brian says he willing to host. What say ye? Yes or no?
> 
> ...






that raises the question just whos pot is being stirred?


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 3, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> I've seen you run a saw. I'll ship it to someone I trust, AND knows how to handle a saw with some power.
> 
> And it isn't the 455 I am worried about. It is that three forty whatever the heck it is.....



I know not what you are talking about sir:monkey:


----------



## Mr. (Apr 3, 2008)

WHOAAA WHOAAAA WHOOOAA!!!

Only beer, no pot.....................

Fred


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 3, 2008)

wanab said:


> just start a thread and see if you get feedback. like i said i can donates some case beere or whatnot. hhmmm, free beer did you here that master THALL?
> 
> 
> 
> if not we can stihl send a couple saws home with their tail between there' legs.




Free beer, really, hmmmm, all beer and booze taste nasty to me, don't drink beer. Only buy beer to get women drunk so they can have they're way with me, I won't fight off a drunk woman, mercy lovin I call it,LOLOLOL

So this is gonna be a NC GTG? If so thats abit far for me to go, I hate driving 11 miles to work each day,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> If no one has a 5100 that will be attending..I will send my down. BUT, someone needs to pay the shipping and must guarentee I get my saw back. I will be gone for a couple months and won't have a need for it while I am gone....



Sounds good! I don't think Joat, Ents, or Wanabe has one so that could be a nice addition. If it comes to me it will be in good hands and if something happens(hope not), you will get a new one. I'm going to start another thread....

I wish you, Mr., Tom, Hoss, Ultra were closer. I know yall have some bad arse saws that I would love to run, others too. Don't mean to leave anyone out but those are the ones I know......


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sounds good! I don't think Joat, Ents, or Wanabe has one so that could be a nice addition. If it comes to me it will be in good hands and if something happens(hope not), you will get a new one. I'm going to start another thread....
> 
> I wish you, Mr., Tom, Hoss, Ultra were closer. I know yall have some bad arse saws that I would love to run, others too. Don't mean to leave anyone out but those are the ones I know......



If it was later in the year...ie fall, I would love to come down. This time of the year is way to busy for me with work.

Besides, North and south carolina beat ohio 8 days out of the week!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

wanab said:


> let me start by given you a little backround. the 361 is the most overhyped saw ever and you can call me a mythbuster.
> 
> here is the perp. a like new redmax 621 i purchased off ebay for $200. many said a $200 pro saw from ebay was not worth having and made fun of me for trying. again another myth to test.
> 
> ...





wanab said:


> next we have the victum. one said 361 to be the be all end all of 60CC saws.
> saws is nice and new but not TOO new.





wanab said:


> up next is the dirty deed that was done dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wanab said:


> the 621 absolutly destroyed the 361 by a full second in this 8 second wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wanab said:


> NO, i was not rocking the saws this time.






wanab said:


> believe what you want the 361 just got B!och slapped.





wanab said:


> maybe, but is an error that is repeatable over and over and over and over, you get the idea.





wanab said:


> you will get you proof sweetpea.





wanab said:


> i was not trying to make one saw cut faster than the other my freind. i was trying to cut as fast as possible with both saws.





wanab said:


> its not about maket share and margins to me my freind. its a blind fanboyism and truth.





wanab said:


> i think its very funny. i dont think many 361 owners will think it too funny when they find its not a joke. the only joke here is the stock performance of the 361 @ $600.
> 
> 
> LoL!





wanab said:


> the dealer is 2 miles from my house and i dont care about spares because i have other saws.





wanab said:


> yes, i told you before the power was rumored to be 4.5HP-4.8HP.





wanab said:


> 10-4!





wanab said:


> both saws have brand new chain that has only made 4 or 5 cuts.





wanab said:


> LMAO!
> 
> i get plenty of that without needing to try for more.





wanab said:


> your right im no logger and dont want to be. that does not change the fact the 621 outcuts the 361.





wanab said:


> ya that sounds good.
> 
> 
> but only if you bring the 026 to run against my 346xpNE.





wanab said:


> i think it just did!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!





wanab said:


> ya,man
> 
> i would never want to try and take down a "Lakerized 361". bad carma there man.
> 
> ...





wanab said:


> LoL!
> 
> i went out and started cutting cookies and turns out the mem card in the camera is jacked. i will get it sorted ASAP.





wanab said:


> na, ur just upset because it was another red saw that took down the mighty 361.





wanab said:


>





wanab said:


> taters rule!





wanab said:


> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Laurinburg+NC/Benson+NC/
> 
> that will get you close.





wanab said:


> NA, i can get to the other side of martinsville in 3 hours. gonna need somebody to take the videos.





wanab said:


> a GTG would be great but its more than i could handle on my own. i would be more than willing to help with money or time. i was considering driving 300 miles to Snellers.





wanab said:


> just start a thread and see if you get feedback. like i said i can donates some case beere or whatnot. hhmmm, free beer did you here that master THALL?
> 
> 
> 
> if not we can stihl send a couple saws home with their tail between there' legs.





wanab said:


> you think that 5100 can put it on my 455 rancher? you ship it to me or whoever you choose and i will pay the return.





wanab said:


> your a smart man Freak!






wanab said:


> that raises the question just whos pot is being stirred?



Wanab,

This would be the pot!

joat


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Free beer, really, hmmmm, all beer and booze taste nasty to me, don't drink beer. Only buy beer to get women drunk so they can have they're way with me, I won't fight off a drunk woman, mercy lovin I call it,LOLOLOL
> 
> So this is gonna be a NC GTG? If so thats abit far for me to go, I hate driving 11 miles to work each day,LOL



Tommie,

Come on down. I'll compose poetry while beating that RedMax with my 361.

Just busting the myth of the mythbuster,

joat


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 3, 2008)

Did I miss the video?????opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Did I miss the video?????opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Tommie's trying to get Demi to star in the movie.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 3, 2008)

With Demi in the movie they'd need a star...


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Come on down. I'll compose poetry while beating that RedMax with my 361.
> 
> joat



Tell ya what Joat, you saw off a nice block of wood I can sit on. I'll sit there and you can compose a masterpiece of ohhhhhhhhhh let me see, I got it, why I'm a prince among men,a man of high moral fiber, LOLOLOL

As for beating up Wanab no need to, we'll sit back and watch Wanab and 2000 go at it. Together we'll broadcast the action nationwide on our CB radios and broadcast video off our cell phones, whatcha think, Nastree USA Comes To You Live From NC..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> , whatcha think, Nastree USA Comes To You Live From NC..



I like!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> With Demi in the movie they'd need a star...



Ouch!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ouch!



No fear, the star is sitting right here,hehehehehe, hand me my doo glue,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No fear, the star is sitting right here,hehehehehe, hand me my doo glue,LOL


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

*lmao*

I can't believe this thread is still going, heheheheheheheheheeee


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Tell ya what Joat, you saw off a nice block of wood I can sit on. I'll sit there and you can compose a masterpiece of ohhhhhhhhhh let me see, I got it, why I'm a prince among men,a man of high moral fiber, LOLOLOL
> 
> As for beating up Wanab no need to, we'll sit back and watch Wanab and 2000 go at it. Together we'll broadcast the action nationwide on our CB radios and broadcast video off our cell phones, whatcha think, Nastree USA Comes To You Live From NC..



Tommie,

I'll cut two. One to sit upon and one to hold your fried peanut butter and banana sandwich. I'll see that you get a nice tepid Folgers and I'm goona press a nice espresso for me. Anybody coming from Chicago? If so, please pick up a pound of Black Cat from Intelligentsia or RedLine from Metropolis.

I'm sittin' on ready,  

joat


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> one to hold your fried peanut butter and banana sandwich.
> I'm sittin' on ready,
> ...



I'll hold the PB and Banana dude... OMG, you won't get anything back though. I forgot how much I love those danged sammiches... hehehehehehehe

 eh?


----------



## joatmon (Apr 3, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I'll hold the PB and Banana dude... OMG, you won't get anything back though. I forgot how much I love those danged sammiches... hehehehehehehe
> 
> eh?



CG,

Just made absolute certain that your woman does not wear that Demi wig.

Just tryin' to help,

joat


----------



## belgian (Apr 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Come on down. I'll compose poetry while beating that RedMax with my 361.
> 
> 
> joat



I have a feeling Wanab is nog going to show up at that GTG. I heard he doesn't like poetry... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

belgian said:


> I have a feeling Wanab is nog going to show up at that GTG. I heard he doesn't like poetry... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:






:censored: 


im stihl waiting for Joat to bust one out in this thread.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 4, 2008)

How about having it in western Kansas. Right in the middle for everyone!! Even i might get to go!!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> :censored:
> 
> 
> im stihl waiting for Joat to bust one out in this thread.



I really didn't see the point of this thread,
Over two hundred posts and not a lot said,

Wanab gets a camera and proceeds to shoot,
Next shoots his mouth, then in goes the boot,

Yes, the three sixty-one, is it overrated?
A topic the Stihlheads don't want debated,

The three sixty-one's been compared many a time,
But against a RedMax, has Wanab lost his mind?

The pictures were funny, but he promised more,
Said video would prove it, of that he was sure,

So sat there we did, waiting on a link to YouTube,
Then we figured out, we're being played by a boob,

Ole Niko weighed in but in a new kind of role,
He called out Wanab, as a Sappy kind of troll,

The plant boy stops in, has he been smoking pot?,
Hops and nicotine I'm guilty, but of pot I'm not,

Now Simon chimes in 'bout a Pinto on nitrous,
We all agree that the Porsche nine eleven excites us,

So Brian stepped up big when he grew a set,
Said bring it on Wanab, I'll beat you I'll bet,

So the stage is set, who's faster we'll see,
Ents will come from the mountain to referee,

Just as we're tending to the details of the race,
A hard headed mule checks in from outer space,

I realize Arkansas lawyers are different from us,
But his saw sexual fantasy leaves us in disgust,

Now Brian will host the first Carolina GTG,
people are wondering, is there room for me?,

Steve said he'll come if it's held in the fall,
A reservation was made by ole Tommie Hall,

TwoFatGuys inquires, will we see him there?,
LiteFoot chimes in from out in Utah somewhere,

Fred said he'll send over a three sixty-five,
I'd bet it'll skin the three sixty-one alive,

This is the tale of GTG-Carolina hosted by Brian,
Where Wanab's mouth shut and he started cryin'.


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 4, 2008)

joatmon said:


> I really didn't see the point of this thread,
> Over two hundred posts and not a lot said,
> 
> Wanab gets a camera and proceeds to shoot,
> ...



I tried to rep ya, but I'm not allowed for a while.

Where do ya come up with this stuff and how long did it take to write that epic AS masterpiece?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Apr 4, 2008)

Pure art, thanks Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

Joat your just too much, LOLOLOL


----------



## ents (Apr 4, 2008)

++++to joatmon++++


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

Wanab said to himself I've a plan
to make Stihlheads nervous and me want to ban.

Pulling the strings, hangly so freely
laughing and gouging their egos so neatly.

Where are the strings, you ask discreetly.
To you I reply, They're in Stihl's sized 60.

Like a rat to the cheese, stuck on a trap
the Stihlheads come, yapping their crap.

Could it be that a saw, c notes 2
ravages the beast in name, not in use?

Here come the charges of petty and silly,
from limp wristed Stihlheads, wriggling like jelly.

"Ooh, that's no fair; you should be quiet!"
"The Stihl is the best; I'll race you in private!"

The offer was made, and promptly accepted
by Wanab who vows, the boys be ejected.

"Let's have a conspiracy to prove Stihls the best,
A get together only, for Stihls not the rest"

Carried a wee Stihl voice, 
nary a hair on his chest. 

And so big Redmax man is having his fun
When the race is over, we'll know who has won.

I sit back and watch, yanking strings in a row,
caring not much, spitballs in tow.


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

i like the way you think mule.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (Apr 4, 2008)

repped ya for that


----------



## belgian (Apr 4, 2008)

Dayuuuuuum, And come to think in school I hated poetry... this is good stuff both from Joat and Space  :clap


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Did I miss the video?????opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:




na. you where just in time.



 




<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T66QJPuw344&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T66QJPuw344&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uYMC4NcSYK8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uYMC4NcSYK8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


now before you get up my [email protected] about it not being a full second. i must say the air here has been funny the last week and the other day the redmax was the better running saw. 

today the roles where reversed and the 361 was the better running but not cutting saw. if it means that much i can retune the Da' Killa' and find a tenth or tree'. i still felt it was a fair comparison with the same results and not worth my time to cut more.

throw out the first cut on both saws because they were not up to steam yet and i come up with:


redmax 621 = 6.1 sec

stihl ms361 = 6.7 sec



/me think somebodies just turned green.



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Peacock (Apr 4, 2008)

Your technique leaves a lot to be desired.

It appeared you leaned on the 621 quite a bit harder, which in small wood like that could be the difference.


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

Peacock said:


> Your technique leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> It appeared you leaned on the 621 quite a bit harder, which in small wood like that could be the difference.




ya, because the saw has more HP/TQ and would allow it.


try again!


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 4, 2008)

The ms361 is clearly the better saw in the video!!!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, because the saw has more HP/TQ and would allow it.
> 
> 
> try again!



How do you figure?

The 361 cut slightly slower while maintaining more rpms. The 621 cut faster because you pushed it through the cut.

Trust me, I am NOT the biggest fan of the 361 at all.

For instance what these 2 vids of mine. The 660 cuts faster than the 441 because I pushed it through the cut. 

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg180/jrprock1234/?action=view&current=MOV01482.flv 

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg180/jrprock1234/?action=view&current=MOV01480.flv


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

I see; here's another one for the list. When a Stihl cuts slower, it's because the operator didn't operate correctly. ha ha


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

Peacock said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> The 361 cut slightly slower while maintaining more rpms. The 621 cut faster because you pushed it through the cut.
> 
> Trust me, I am NOT the biggest fan of the 361 at all.




dude, im not going to debate this with you. if i pushed harder on the stihl it cut slower, i tried to run the saw to cut the fastest. the 621 puts it on the stihl 6 ways from sunday and feels much stronger in the hand. 

nuff said!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2008)

The real saving grace for the Redmax is that you got the saw for $200. I would be happy for that price if the saw was 1 or 2 seconds slower than the 361.

In the real world that 1 second difference doesn't mean shat.


How much is that gonna cut off of your daily production?


If it is the shat and giggle factor than it may matter a little more........but again very little!!!


I don't remember anyone saying that the 361 was the * KING OF THE HILL*. Just a lot of happy owners that like the saw!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> dude, im not going to debate this with you. if i pushed harder on the stihl it cut slower, i tried to run the saw to cut the fastest. the 621 puts it on the stihl 6 ways from sunday and feels much stronger in the hand.
> 
> nuff said!



So, when you going to Brian's house?:monkey: 

What chains are on the things? The exact same?

Like I said, I am not really a fan of the 361. If nothing else let someone else with a better technique run the things. I don't care which saw wins and which doesn't. I use my saws to make me money and a second here or there doesn't matter. The point is that your technique is erratic at best.

Ok, nevermind I re-read about the LGX chain.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 4, 2008)

This dude just hates Stihls and wants to bash them, end of story.


----------



## chrispy6822 (Apr 4, 2008)

Who is Redmax? 

Is that Sear's new line by chance?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2008)

*Wanab!!!*

You need to end the blah.......blah........blah and get someone else to prove what you believe to be true on these two saws.


I've on this board 6 yrs. now and if there is one thing I have learned about saw comparisons is that a lot has to do with one's perception............which is like an azzhole...........eveyone has one and they sometimes stink!!!



You trying to defend the Redmax is going nowhere with this crew...........trust me!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought they always stunk...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I see; here's another one for the list. When a Stihl cuts slower, it's because the operator didn't operate correctly. ha ha




Obviously - but only when the Stihl is a MS361.........:greenchainsaw: 


...and Wannabe obviously doesn't know how to run a saw for best performance, so his vids are worthless anyway......


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> You need to end the blah.......blah........blah and get someone else to prove what you believe to be true on these two saws.
> 
> 
> I've on this board 6 yrs. now and if there is one thing I have learned about saw comparisons is that a lot has to do with one's perception............which is like an azzhole...........eveyone has one and they sometimes stink!!!
> ...





Lakeside53 said:


> I thought they always stunk...:greenchainsaw:




Maybe wanab can sample ours and tell us so.............


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I see; here's another one for the list. When a Stihl cuts slower, it's because the operator didn't operate correctly. ha ha



I see your a man that doesn't believe in excuses and I like that alot. Therefore tomorrow should I take my 361 out behind the barn and saw rings around my 372 and do so on va ditty o there will be no excuses from you, correct? There will be none of this you did it on purpose, you held up on the 372 while you made the 361 cut. You will say simply the 361 outcut that 372 no questions asked, correct? Should you hear the 372 holding its Rpms to the point of almost free wheeling in the cut from me holding up on it and you hear the 361 groan abit from me pushing it a tad you will not bring any of that into it, you will say merely yes, that 361 outcut that 372, correct? No excuses will seap from your jaws, correct? Space if you answered yes to all my questions I can not only promise you but assure you as well my 361 will indeed outcut my 372 every single time tomorrow, remember it was you ha ha'ing because someone questioned the operator based on what they heard, surely you know I wouldn't operate neither saw differently regardless of what your ears hear,correct, say yes fool,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> ...and Wannabe obviously doesn't know how to run a saw for best performance, so his vids are worthless anyway......





Nice!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> The real saving grace for the Redmax is that you got the saw for $200. I would be happy for that price if the saw was 1 or 2 seconds slower than the 361.
> 
> In the real world that 1 second difference doesn't mean shat.
> 
> ...




Exactly!


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

hmmm!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

chrispy6822 said:


> Who is Redmax?
> 
> Is that Sear's new line by chance?




Nope, Husky just bought them for some reason - and the quality is way above what you imagine when saying Sears.......


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

WanaB ya did good ole boy but you forgot the ear factor man. Ya gotta make both those saws groan, not just one, remember that or have no sound in your vid, dayumm I'm gonna have to come teach how to make which ever saw you want to win look legit and sound legit. Gonna cost ya though, I don't work cheap but I produce good results, ya just gotta tell me which one is suppose to win,LOLOL


----------



## volks-man (Apr 4, 2008)

if we all agreed that the redmax was faster and better than the stihl,
would this end? 

looks like that will be the only way.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

volks-man said:


> if we all agreed that the redmax was faster and better than the stihl,
> would this end?
> 
> looks like that will be the only way.



Naaaaaaaaaa if we agreed on everything there would be nothing to talk about. I say argu it to the death and then some in spirit,LOLOL


----------



## volks-man (Apr 4, 2008)

shoot! i'm convinced already. anyone want a lightly used 361? i need the cash to go gets me a redmax.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Nope, Husky just bought them for some reason - and the quality is way above what you imagine when saying Sears.......



Redmax isn't a bad product at all. They make a helluva blower but it weighs over 30 pounds. Their saws and trimmers look ok to me from what I've seen but problem is the ones I've seen have been at the shop. People looking for parts of which I don't have any. Same ole deal where I live, no dealers anywhere for Redmax..


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> WanaB ya did good ole boy but you forgot the ear factor man. Ya gotta make both those saws groan, not just one, remember that or have no sound in your vid, dayumm I'm gonna have to come teach how to make which ever saw you want to win look legit and sound legit. Gonna cost ya though, I don't work cheap but I produce good results, ya just gotta tell me which one is suppose to win,LOLOL




hee, hee, if i could run a saw like you ol' boy, well i wouldnt be sitting here now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> hee, hee, if i could run a saw like you ol' boy, well i wouldnt be sitting here now.



You may have fooled some but not eye sayth the blind man,LOLOL

You did pretty good, proud of ya. Turn the sound off next time,LOLOL


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Peacock said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> The 361 cut slightly slower while maintaining more rpms. The 621 cut faster because you pushed it through the cut.
> 
> ...


I am not a huge 361 fan also but it is a very good saw! I like to joke with the Stihl aficionados. But really not much difference from other 60cc saw's.I must say out of the box or dealers hands the 361 is probably the best performance wise,yes I have run one. I was visiting a good friend that has one last fall, He had about 7 cords worth of wood yes seven cords.We cut up in a single day,he was using my modded 2159 and I was using his 361.Non of us wanted to give the others saw back! It was fun all the wood was from 12''-18''I kept saying dam this is a smooth Stihl and he was saying dam this Jred screams.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Redmax isn't a bad product at all. They make a helluva blower but it weighs over 30 pounds. Their saws and trimmers look ok to me from what I've seen but problem is the ones I've seen have been at the shop. People looking for parts of which I don't have any. Same ole deal where I live, no dealers anywhere for Redmax..




Another reason 1 sec. doesn't mean shat!!!


A lot more goes into a saw purchase/observation than *it cuts faster*!!!


Dealer support being a paramount reason!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> hmmm!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I use the 361 for maybe 75-80% of my cutting in a normal year (was about 90%, but the options are better now) - not because it is the fastest or the lightest saw in the inventory - but just because it always feels right, unless the trees are really small.

I really consider getting another one, before they are all gone, due to EPA etc.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 4, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Another reason 1 sec. doesn't mean shat!!!
> 
> 
> A lot more goes into a saw purchase/observation than *it cuts faster*!!!
> ...


True I went Jred for that reason plus they look better But my buddy who lives in B.C has a great Stihl Dealer. I told him all about my problem trying to get a air filter for the 041 super I sold him. Well just so happens he could not get a spare were he lives, dealer said it would be 4/5 day's. That's way better than my 4/5 weeks!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Another reason 1 sec. doesn't mean shat!!!
> 
> 
> A lot more goes into a saw purchase/observation than *it cuts faster*!!!
> ...



Well Rich to be totally honest looking and LISTENING to Wanab's vid those saws are pretty close performance wise, in fact real close. Someone slip me a 10.00 bill and I could make either one a second faster than the other and they would both sound the same. 

Far as support behind the product yes I would agree 100% there, it counts for alot to the buyer. To prove it had a man walk in this morning needing a fuel cap for his Echo backpack blower he bought 10 years ago. He'd been all over town looking for a mere fuel cap. Thats got to be agervating as hell. I told him sorry, I only carry Stihl parts. He goes I know but I thought I would give you a try, I've been everywhere. I didn't knock his blower at all, in fact I felt bad for the old guy...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

volks-man said:


> if we all agreed that the redmax was faster and better than the stihl,
> would this end?
> 
> looks like that will be the only way.



Hell ??????


..that is only about 500 miles from here, or a tad more.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I use the 361 for maybe 75-80% of my cutting in a normal year (was about 90%, but the options are better now) - not because it is the fastest or the lightest saw in the inventory - but just because it always feels right, unless the trees are really small.
> 
> I really consider getting another one, before they are all gone, due to EPA etc.


 You gotta make more use out of that 353 you have My 2152 is starting to grow on me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> You gotta make more use out of that 353 you have My 2152 is starting to grow on me.



I thought you turned Dolmar, now its J'red?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn alternate life-style saw users.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn alternate life-style saw users.:greenchainsaw:



LOLOLOL, hey wait a minute, I got some Dolmars and Huskies, but wait, I'm safe, only go to the woods with Stihl. Why did I buy those other brands, hmmmmmmmmmm its Sawtrolls fault, I gotta blame someone may as well be him,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I thought you turned Dolmar, now its J'red?


no way always been Jred, not really used to be Mac, still like my Mac's but they see allot less use now.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I see your a man that doesn't believe in excuses and I like that alot. Therefore tomorrow should I take my 361 out behind the barn and saw rings around my 372 and do so on va ditty o there will be no excuses from you, correct? There will be none of this you did it on purpose, you held up on the 372 while you made the 361 cut. You will say simply the 361 outcut that 372 no questions asked, correct? Should you hear the 372 holding its Rpms to the point of almost free wheeling in the cut from me holding up on it and you hear the 361 groan abit from me pushing it a tad you will not bring any of that into it, you will say merely yes, that 361 outcut that 372, correct? No excuses will seap from your jaws, correct? Space if you answered yes to all my questions I can not only promise you but assure you as well my 361 will indeed outcut my 372 every single time tomorrow, remember it was you ha ha'ing because someone questioned the operator based on what they heard, surely you know I wouldn't operate neither saw differently regardless of what your ears hear,correct, say yes fool,LOLOLOLOLOL



I say you're full of it. I wouldn't complain about the video at all.  Incidentally, didn't you just get through saying the other day that you wouldn't talk about the 372 any more?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I say you're full of it. I wouldn't complain about the video at all.  Incidentally, didn't you just get through saying the other day that you wouldn't talk about the 372 any more?



Ha, sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I used the 372 as a example, nothing more...


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ha, sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I used the 372 as a example, nothing more...



Come on Tommy boy; let's see that video.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Come on Tommy boy; let's see that video.



Just might do that for the heck of it,hehe Would no doubt raise 361 sales through the roof,hehe


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL you have the Lisa M fueled and ready to fly up here tomorrow morning.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> THALL you have the Lisa M fueled and ready to fly up here tomorrow morning.........



Well I did but I have to stay here and make a vid for Space, gotta show him these seconds on these saws aren't all they are cracked up to be, might say I'm gonna take a smaller good saw and outrun a larger "Slick" saw,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I did but I have to stay here and make a vid for Space, gotta show him these seconds on these saws aren't all they are cracked up to be, might say I'm gonna take a smaller good saw and outrun a larger "Slick" saw,LOLOLOL




Dale said the skidder is fueled and we need you to drive it.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Dale said the skidder is fueled and we need you to drive it.....




Really, hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like fun. Space may as we say, have to wait,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Space may as we say, have to wait,LOL


Uh huh, that's what I thought.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Uh huh, that's what I thought.



Well durn, look what I just found out,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Uh huh, that's what I thought.



Gald we agree,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh Space, splain yourself please,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhh Space, splain yourself please,LOL
> (...)Well why are you posting Space?



I'm not posting. I'm a filament of your conflagration.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I'm not posting. I'm a filament of your conflagration.



Sorry, I can prove your posting, about what is the question,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Sorry, I can prove your posting, about what is the question,LOL


You can't prove that anyone besides you is seeing my posts, or that I'm a reality.


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

all the king horses and all the kings men, couldnt put humpty dumpty together again.



LMAO!



:censored:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You can't prove that anyone besides you is seeing my posts, or that I'm a reality.




That wasn't nice, your saying I'm the only one that has to suffer your posts,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 4, 2008)

wanab said:


> all the king horses and all the kings men, couldnt put humpty dumpty together again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That wasn't nice, your saying I'm the only one that has to suffer your posts,LOL



lol


----------



## wanab (Apr 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Who are you,LOL




im the one that pushed poor humpty off the wall.



:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 5, 2008)

"How can I save Stihl's poor reputation?"
said Tom to himself in ugly frustration.

Thinking and stewing while drinking a swill
made from the fruits of a real man's still. 


"That spacemule feller is such a bold chap,
and after his posts, I feel I've been slapped!" 

"Just what in the heck should I happen to do?
When he makes my thin story holes plain to the view?"

"I know!" said Tom as he sucked his wee thumb
"I'll say Stihl's the best and sit on my bum!" 

And how do you spose Tom framed the occasion?
He claimed the wee Stihl, trumps the grand stallion.

I spat my brew all over the screen
as I read the manure files growing with steam.

As much as the shat piles are patently comic
My using my sense is a most certain tonic.

"If bull spat won't work, don't know what I'll do"
Tom fretted and jested and continued to stew. 

"Mayhaps I'll search and find a quote
and use some words to get his goat."

But alas!, poor Tom!, his words are bare
and the quotes he finds, are not a snare.

From the unwielding wit, Tom Hall has been plastered.
Down in the pit, his seems a disater. 

Now he's left with nothing to do,
but suck his wee thumb, and clean up his poo.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Space, c'mere big boy, give ya Daddy a hug,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 5, 2008)

wanab said:


> im the one that pushed poor humpty off the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:





Bald-faced lie... we all know that you are humpty... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihl here (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread is funny. You would have to be an id!*t to think a redmax what is even in the same ballgame as a ms361. Now just buy picking them up you can feel quality in the stihl like you should nevermind once you fire them up? The redmax feels like last years model= no contest? You know what I am saying? Get your head out of your a$$!!! Your pi$$ed off about the 361 threads day after day, There is a reason for this. Good try!!!


----------



## spacemule (Apr 5, 2008)

Stihl here said:


> This thread is funny. You would have to be an id!*t to think a redmax what is even in the same ballgame as a ms361. Now just buy picking them up you can feel quality in the stihl like you should nevermind once you fire them up? The redmax feels like last years model= no contest? You know what I am saying? Get your head out of your a$$!!! Your pi$$ed off about the 361 threads day after day, There is a reason for this. Good try!!!



You're full of crap.


----------



## blackoak (Apr 5, 2008)

My opinion on this competition,361 verses 621 who gives a rats a$$. Both saws did what they were supposed to do and both did it well. Red Max, Stihl, Husky, Mac, Homelite, Dolmar. If it works for you why the Hell care what the other guy uses. Just be dam happy you not having to use an axe to cut your wood with, then you would l have something to bit(h. My axe is faster than your axe!!!


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

Stihl here said:


> You would have to be an id!*t to think a redmax what is even in the same ballgame as a ms361.





you would have to be an idiot to be in denial but it is what it is.


no matter how i run the saws, you where going to come up with a reason for it to be wrong and the outcome to be the way you wanted. stay in denial. hope it works out for ya!


----------



## ents (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not much into racing saws, tunning them, proper technique or the like. In fact, I'm so bad at tunning that I haven't touched the jets on my 044 since I bought it 8 yrs. ago and haven't touched the 460 jets (only about 10 tanks thru it). But I'm sure someone with the knowledge could make a difference in the cut times with the above. Now, with all things being equal (can't account for tunning (although some with a good ear can tell)), such as chain and bar (how much does a bar account for time thru a cut?) just let the saw cut the wood. In other words, just lay the saw on the wood, no pushing, no rocking, just let the saw fall thru the cut. In this way we take away the "poor technique" I guess we'll have to call myth busters and have them rig up a mechanical arm that adds no push, pull, or what ever to the test.

Hmmmm, myth busters, n.c. edition, *someone give them a call*.


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

na, we will just wait for the GTG and let " Da' Crimson Killa' " do what it does over and over and over again.


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 5, 2008)

You're gonna get your a$$ handed to you on a platter...


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You're gonna get your a$$ handed to you on a platter...



If both are STOCK ?, shouldnt it be a good race? I would think so. Why wouldnt it be?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> If both are STOCK ?, shouldnt it be a good race? I would think so. Why wouldnt it be?




2Ks 440 is not stock........


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 5, 2008)

wanab said:


> na, we will just wait for the GTG and let " Da' Crimson Killa' " do what it does over and over and over again.


Wanab..........i think some people know something about the 361 you're going to be running against that you dont know!


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> You're gonna get your a$$ handed to you on a platter...




well it about time somethin' other than a 361 got its @ss handed to them.



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Apr 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> 2Ks 440 is not stock........


And the 361?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2008)

blackoak said:


> My opinion on this competition,361 verses 621 who gives a rats a$$. Both saws did what they were supposed to do and both did it well. Red Max, Stihl, Husky, Mac, Homelite, Dolmar. If it works for you why the Hell care what the other guy uses. Just be dam happy you not having to use an axe to cut your wood with, then you would l have something to bit(h. My axe is faster than your axe!!!




I actually tend to agree - this tread is pretty silly......


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

ringer saws, race chains, pro sawyers, whats it gonna take to beat this clown and his red POS?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> 2Ks 440 is not stock........







Hmmmmmm which 440 are you talking about??


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Naaaaaaaaaa if we agreed on everything there would be nothing to talk about. I say argu it to the death and then some in spirit,LOLOL




Exactly - even those who mostly agree have to find something to disagree about - like what happened to Spike and me resently.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 5, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly - even those who mostly agree have to find something to disagree about - like what happened to Spike and me resently.....



What, you and Spike have been disagreeing, now I find that odd, Spike doesn't argue much. I like that Spike, good guy...


----------



## joatmon (Apr 5, 2008)

wanab said:


> ringer saws, race chains, pro sawyers, whats it gonna take to beat this clown and his red POS?
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Wanab,

OK, here ya go. I'm NOT a pro. I'm a 59 year old hack. I just bought a used 361. I put the bar (used 20" ES) and chain (new LGX) on it, fired it up, but I've never cut with it.

Tell ya what, I'll not cut with it 'til the GTG and I'll run it against your RedMax.

No games, just a little gamesmanship. We can run for grins, bragging rights, a little cash or for pinks. Your choice. No pressure, no obligation, no name calling.

When we're finished, we'll laugh and eat some BBQ.

Fair enough?

joat


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

Joat, you are a class act. i would be honored to run you and your saw. i will bring a fresh loop of unsharpened LGX just for this match up.


Ents will make sure everything is on the up and up with everybody im sure. i would even propose that he run both saws with like chain just to get an unbiased view.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Wanab,
> 
> OK, here ya go. I'm NOT a pro. I'm a 59 year old hack. I just bought a used 361. I put the bar (used 20" ES) and chain (new LGX) on it, fired it up, but I've never cut with it.
> 
> ...








It is always better if there is name calling followed by thrown punches.......:jawdrop: 







J/K


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 5, 2008)

oldbigred said:


> Wanab, I worship u man. Look at all the stihl-heads freak when someone states there's a saw out there thats as good as the ms361. To all the stihl guys who are bashing the redmax: how many of you have actually run one (a redmax), not just looked at the manufacturer or the specs and judged it from there? I have run neither (im partial to old magnesium saws), but I just think some ppl should think before they insult a saw they've never run.



I just got the 361 the other day and out of the box it really cuts no faster than most stihls or pro saws for that matter, but I must say that it is the appitemy of a quality saw. When I spend $600 on a saw sure I want it to cut fast but more than anything I want to feel like I got my moneys worth and want to still be using it 15 years from now, thats what the 361 is. I'm sure the red max is a nice saw but there is a reason that any given logging crew, tree removal service, state and cities use stihl or husqvarna and trust me it's not because it is the fastest saw on you tube!


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

huskystihl said:


> I just got the 361 the other day and out of the box it really cuts no faster than most stihls or pro saws for that matter, but I must say that it is the appitemy of a quality saw. When I spend $600 on a saw sure I want it to cut fast but more than anything I want to feel like I got my moneys worth and want to still be using it 15 years from now, thats what the 361 is. I'm sure the red max is a nice saw but there is a reason that any given logging crew, tree removal service, state and cities use stihl or husqvarna and trust me it's not because it is the fastest saw on you tube!






it hurts, i know, get it all out.


:bang:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> And the 361?



Pure stock, unless my stock muffler shows up before the race.:biggrinbounce2: 

However, there will be one with a _slight_ muffler mod.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmm which 440 are you talking about??



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wanab (Apr 5, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Pure stock, unless my stock muffler shows up before the race.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> However, there will be one with a _slight_ muffler mod.




ya, i wouldnt want to have to see Ents tear your saw down to make sure it was stock. he said hes all thumbs.


:jawdrop:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 5, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, i wouldnt want to have to see Ents tear your saw down to make sure it was stock. he said hes all thumbs.
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:



No worries, I will have 2 ported work saws and 2 stockers of the same size so others can see what the modded saws are about. I know there will be other modded saws here also......I will have tools if anyone needs to be assured. 

I don't think I can come up with enough $$$$ before then to buy a bike saw.   Not much use for those here anyway.....


----------



## joatmon (Apr 5, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> No worries, I will have 2 ported work saws and 2 stockers of the same size so others can see what the modded saws are about. I know there will be other modded saws here also......I will have tools if anyone needs to be assured.
> 
> I don't think I can come up with enough $$$$ before then to buy a bike saw.   Not much use for those here anyway.....



Brian,

Don't you have a credit card? Your attitude is downright UNamerican.

joat


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 5, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Brian,
> 
> Don't you have a credit card? Your attitude is downright UNamerican.
> 
> joat



LOL, I have a cc but I'm not putting a bike saw on it. That could be 2 or more guns in the safe..... 

Guns=more American


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 5, 2008)

so how long does the little piece of crap rubber strap that your supposed to use to pull the sparke plug boot off with last???


----------



## joatmon (Apr 5, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> so how long does the little piece of crap rubber strap that your supposed to use to pull the sparke plug boot off with last???



This little rubber strap,
That you've called crap,

How long will it last?
Why, 'til it's life is past.

Best of luck,

joat


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 5, 2008)

a poet, great


----------



## joatmon (Apr 5, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> a poet, great



a farmer, great!


----------



## SAWITALL (Apr 5, 2008)

If the two of you mate, we will have a Farming Poet :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 5, 2008)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 5, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> That's just wrong.



But funny as chit


----------



## ents (Apr 6, 2008)

wanab said:


> ...
> Ents will make sure everything is on the up and up with everybody im sure. i would even propose that he run both saws with like chain just to get an unbiased view.



I don't know about that. I've seen sq. grnd. cut and I'm envious. I have a hard enough time keeping my regular cutters sharpened. If I run sq. grnd. I'll never go back and go crazy (crazier?) trying to keep it sharp.


----------



## ents (Apr 6, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, i wouldnt want to have to see Ents tear your saw down to make sure it was stock. he said hes all thumbs.
> 
> :jawdrop:



I am not all thumbs, I just have parts left over after taking something apart and put together. Obviously, those left over parts were not needed other wise I'd have found a spot for them.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 6, 2008)

ents said:


> I am not all thumbs, I just have parts left over after taking something apart and put together. Obviously, those left over parts were not needed other wise I'd have found a spot for them.



NOTICE: Ents is NOT tearing down the engine on the winning saw!

joat


----------



## wanab (Apr 6, 2008)

joatmon said:


> NOTICE: Ents is NOT tearing down the engine on the winning saw!
> 
> joat




the redman dont want anyone to ruffle his feathers.


----------



## ents (Apr 6, 2008)

joatmon said:


> NOTICE: Ents is NOT tearing down the engine on the winning saw!
> 
> joat



Not to worry. Anyway, I wouldn't recognize an altered piston/jug/porting/etc. from stock. Heck, I was hoping someone would walk me thru tunning my saws while I'm there.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 6, 2008)

talon1189 said:


>



Well Troll, I guess my 361 showed some Wanab and his Redmax 621 who's the boss.


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

unfortunatley the redman suffered a near catastrophic failure today while out training. 

one of ta' carb bolts did the M jackson moon walk and my saw started to run away. it was hospitalized and diagnosed to be the bolt. i did a teardown and the damage was minimal. must be the Husky XP oil i was using.

 


its easy to see why the saw runs the way it does looking at the porting. its very interesting. i may take pics if anybody is interested.

so parts will be ordered and back in training it will go. i can only imaging what it would have done to that 361 in my video if it wasnt air leaking.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt??????????

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

Redman down, redman down.


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt??????????
> 
> :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Redman down, redman down.




ya, it it looked like it might have been for the count.


:censored:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, it it looked like it might have been for the count.
> 
> 
> :censored:



Oh he** no! You better had get that turd back together and ready to run, we got 3 361s waiting in line.


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> ya, it it looked like it might have been for the count.
> 
> 
> :censored:



Quality control. Need I say more.


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Oh he** no! You better had get that turd back together and ready to run, we got 3 361s waiting in line.



hee, hee, thats all you got, i gonna say it will take at least 5 of dem dar 361's to git' er' done. ill start with the stockers and work my way up.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> hee, hee, thats all you got, i gonna say it will take at least 5 of dem dar 361's to git' er' done. ill start with the stockers and work my way up.



LOL! Mr Mambo Jambo is going to be pizzed.:angry2: :angry2: 

Got anything besides that 346 and 455 that wants a arse kickin'?


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Quality control. Need I say more.




10 plus year old saw that been thru God knows what.


Need i say more?

quality, ya i would say so. one of them stihl piston/slag metal would have been all over the jug.

LMAO!

rumor has it that some OEM stihl replacement pistons are coming from china and grenading.

WTG!


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL! Mr Mambo Jambo is going to be pizzed.:angry2: :angry2:
> 
> Got anything besides that 346 and 455 that wants a arse kickin'?



I wish I could be there to see all of this.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> unfortunatley the redman suffered a near catastrophic failure today while out training.
> 
> one of ta' carb bolts did the M jackson moon walk and my saw started to run away. it was hospitalized and diagnosed to be the bolt. i did a teardown and the damage was minimal. must be the Husky XP oil i was using.
> 
> ...



That ole saw brokem down after just two weeks, you should consider getting a 361,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That ole saw brokem down after just two weeks, you should consider getting a 361,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



He can't handle a 361:jawdrop:


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> 10 plus year old saw that been thru God knows what.
> 
> 
> Need i say more?
> ...




Keep reading over there........You might just learn something yet...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I wish I could be there to see all of this.



I know it's too far, but we wood be glad to have ya.


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That ole saw brokem down after just two weeks, you should consider getting a 361,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




na, i all had to do was put soma dat' dar' doo' glooo' on ur and she would have been more than ready.


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He can't handle a 361:jawdrop:




given the choice i would be reaching for the redmax everytime.

seems to be the funner saw to run.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> given the choice i would be reaching for the redmax everytime.
> 
> seems to be the funner saw to run.



Bring that frickin' 361 that you run so I can tune it. You will never touch ole reddy again.


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 8, 2008)

wanab said:


> given the choice i would be reaching for the redmax everytime.
> 
> seems to be the funner saw to run.



Who wants fun


----------



## wanab (Apr 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Bring that frickin' 361 that you run so I can tune it. You will never touch ole reddy again.



just so you know that 361 in my video is a runner. so yes i may try and bring it just to show you its not a weak 361 but i know thats not saying much.


----------



## wanab (May 11, 2008)

bump!

stop on by the GTG thread for an update.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65889



:censored:


----------



## huskystihl (May 11, 2008)

wanab said:


> just so you know that 361 in my video is a runner. so yes i may try and bring it just to show you its not a weak 361 but i know thats not saying much.



this is killing me! I have been reading this for a while now and been cutting for even longer with an 044. when will this stop?


----------



## wanab (May 11, 2008)

huskystihl said:


> this is killing me! I have been reading this for a while now and been cutting for even longer with an 044. when will this stop?




maybe i slow tonight, help me out. the 361 i ran in the video and @ the GTG seemed very close in performance to the one 2K ran @ the GTG.


????


----------



## Nate Surveyor (May 11, 2008)

Now, I have not run either saw. 

But, from my experience with 2 stroke motors, good ones take a long time to break in. 

And, if you are comparing a similar size motor, I'd assume that the more broken in one would win. 

I like flying model airplanes. And they are finicky about break in period. 

You don't count hours until they are broken in, but characteristics. One will break in in 2 hrs run time, and another will break in in 6 hrs. 

Same motor, by outside appearances. 

Nate


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (May 11, 2008)

wanab said:


> maybe i slow tonight, help me out. the 361 i ran in the video and @ the GTG seemed very close in performance to the one 2K ran @ the GTG.
> 
> 
> ????


Well lets see the vids! What was the outcome?


----------



## wanab (May 12, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Well lets see the vids! What was the outcome?




outcome was exactly like i claimed. imagine that.




wanab said:


> bump!
> 
> stop on by the GTG thread for an update.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (May 12, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Bring that frickin' 361 that you run so I can tune it. You will never touch ole reddy again.



Well wanab, does your 361 run better now?


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 12, 2008)

Nate Surveyor said:


> And, if you are comparing a similar size motor, I'd assume that the more broken in one would win.



balls. id put one of my new 346's (50cc) against against any broken in 60cc poulan / homelite / ryobi / talon you can find.

lol i love my 346's


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 12, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Well wanab, does your 361 run better now?



We were not worried about any of the 361s running bad, the 621 didn't want to play well with the others though. I was happy to see it make the good passes it did.


----------



## wanab (May 15, 2008)

didnt want anybody to miss the outcome of this one so here ya' go.





wanab said:


> 2000ssm6 361 stock 20" bar
> time was 14.6 in 16"-18"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (May 15, 2008)

wanab said:


> didnt want anybody to miss the outcome of this one so here ya' go.




Well, the other 361 made it in 11.7, and the NE346xp and an 044 in 13.0....

....tells me that there were a lot of variables in addition of the saws capability involved in that cutting session, some of which have already explained, some not......:greenchainsaw:



..but I am sure it was fun.....


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2008)

wanab said:


> didnt want anybody to miss the outcome of this one so here ya' go.



Lol and it is not even husky lol


----------



## SawTroll (May 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol and it is not even husky lol



It sort of is, as Husky has owned Redmax for some time......


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> It sort of is, as Husky has owned Redmax for some time......



Yeah I know just not thorough bread :monkey:


----------



## wanab (May 16, 2008)

saw weight in at a fit and trim dry 12 lbs. 9.5oz., or for the rest of the world under 5.7kg.













opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I know just not thorough bread :monkey:



Sure enough, it lacks a lot in design (features) and quality - but this is not the first time it is reported as a good runner..........


----------



## Coloradobum (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I'm not surprised at at the outcome at all. I have 2 Redmaxes now (4000 and 5000), and they are shockingly strong runners for their size. I get to try out a 346XP this weekend so we'll see how the 5000 stacks up. People questioning the quality of these saws are talking out of their :censored:, most have never even run one.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 21, 2010)

Coloradobum said:


> Well, I'm not surprised at at the outcome at all. I have 2 Redmaxes now (4000 and 5000), and they are shockingly strong runners for their size. I get to try out a 346XP this weekend so we'll see how the 5000 stacks up. People questioning the quality of these saws are talking out of their :censored:, most have never even run one.



And you just drug up a 2 1/2 year old thread, lol.


----------



## Coloradobum (Oct 21, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And you just drug up a 2 1/2 year old thread, lol.



It's new to me 

Oldy but a goody.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 21, 2010)

That pic of two saws humping.
Not a good idear trying to breed with two differant brands,end up with barsteds.........................


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 21, 2010)

if its red
leave it in the shed


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 21, 2010)

Hell i think the only dealer around here thats worth a sh!t is redmax. Might have to try my luck....


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 21, 2010)

If ist jahn-sir-ed,

use it to be fed...


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Oct 21, 2010)

well,since were on the poem thing...
i got me an old ford pickup truck,
361's really suck........

ok now,everybody join in!


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 21, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> well,since were on the poem thing...
> i got me an old ford pickup truck,
> 361's really suck........
> 
> ok now,everybody join in!



fords are great
theyll do anything
youre crazy about the 361
your loyal to your wildthing


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 21, 2010)

Run what you want to run, but don't be bad mouthing my 361. I'll put her up against your Deadmax any day.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 22, 2010)

Run one against my 036 that has has a muff mod. It's less than 12 ibs and screams.

Hell run one against my OEM parts, rebuild 036 , no muff mod......


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 22, 2010)

What's it mean when all the haters are trying to knock you?

You must be *TOP DAWG*






*Thanks for bringing it up though...*:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## little possum (Oct 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> And you just drug up a 2 1/2 year old thread, lol.



Well, looks like he was searching Brad.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 22, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> What's it mean when all the haters are trying to knock you?
> 
> You must be *TOP DAWG*
> 
> ...




Nice Saw!!


Isn't that the model that was supposed to beat the old 262xp and never did?
Or am I thinking of the new MS362?

Jest wondering.
opcorn:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Oct 22, 2010)

Run a 361 against a 6000 ,you'll say this 361 is done, and pickup that dolmar for some real fun! Then you'll get a chill, as you wonder, why you bought that Damn stihL !!:monkey:


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think there is anything wrong with dragging up old threads sometimes. 

The 361 is a good saw, but I don't think that it is what it is made out to be. The real question is whether the Redmax will stand up to long-term use like the 361 has proven to do, and who cares if it is a second slower. I can't even think that fast! 

As far as the saw goes, if I had bought my 441 first, I would not even own a 361. It would be 50/70 cc saws for me.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 22, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Nice Saw!!
> 
> 
> Isn't that the model that was supposed to beat the old 262xp and never did?
> ...



Thanks for proving my point! 

As for it beating a 262xp I'm not sure, I've never seen one. Are there any still running?


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 22, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> Thanks for proving my point!
> 
> As for it beating a 262xp I'm not sure, I've never seen one. Are there any still running?



LOL!!!
Plenty. And if they are in good shape, cost about the same as a new 362 LOL!!!

I reckon as time goes on the 361 will have the same sort of following.
Pinnacle of the genre in anything always holds value.

Still wont beat the 262 though.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 22, 2010)

Your husky won't run, thats no fun
better pick up a wrench, you'll need more than that scrench
you need a tree gone, I'll be right along
my saw always gets the job done, it's a Stihl 361!

:rockn:


----------



## Coloradobum (Oct 22, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> if its red
> leave it in the shed



If it's red the competition is dead
thought about a stihl, but I used my head
bought a screaming Redmax instead
fills the creamsicles with dread
and puts the huskys to bed


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 22, 2010)

my 262 is still doin fine. ill run it against a 361 anytime


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 22, 2010)

sbhooper said:


> It would be 50/70 cc saws for me.



The perfect 2-saw plan!   

Um, WHY didn't I stop at two saws?


----------

